

SendHub (YC W12) Launches Voice Calls & Voicemail - ashrust
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/28/sendhub-expands-beyond-messaging-now-rivals-google-voices-with-support-for-calls-voicemail/

======
ljlolel
This is just like www.streamed.in

~~~
ashrust
There doesn't seem to be many similarities at all.

------
eragnew
api?

~~~
ashrust
Yes - <http://sendhub.com/developer>

~~~
eragnew
thanks!

